# After hours fees 99050 vs. 99051



## jennifermapple@hotmail.com (Feb 8, 2013)

Can anybody please explain in detail when exactly is the correct time to use which code?  Does anybody know what are considered "regular office hours" as quoted in the CPT book?
I work for a pediatrician's office and we are open on Saturday and Sunday, but the Sunday hours aren't necessarily advertised.  The Doctors are undecided if they should code the 99050 or the 99051 for Sundays?  We already code the 99051 for Saturdays. 

Any feedback would be fantastic!  

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 8, 2013)

99050 is for visits that occur in the office during times you are otherwise closed.  You are open on Sunday even though you do not advertise it it is still known that you are open so use the 99051.


----------



## mchb72767 (Feb 9, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> 99050 is for visits that occur in the office during times you are otherwise closed.  You are open on Sunday even though you do not advertise it it is still known that you are open so use the 99051.



Would this code be available to say a Psychology Practice also or just to a medical office? The office that I work in...we are considering offering appointments say after 5pm and on Saturday's when the office is normally closed....


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 9, 2013)

These codes have no restriction other than they must be appended to the code for the service rendered.


----------

